# thinking of getting things on mosura.ca? read this



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

*thinking of getting things on mosura.ca, shrimp-tank.com/ca? read this*

If anyone is thinking of getting anything from mosura.ca think again. I've used mosura products before and it was great. But I recently bought something from mosura.ca and my goodness!!!!

I bought it on march 9, paid expedited shipping and its suppose to be here march 11.

Today is March 16 and it's still not here yet.

The guy emailed me and said he will mail it in small packet mail so it wont have tracking number so that it'll be cheaper and he'll refund me the rest which will be $3.50. As of today, I've still have yet to have got my refund for his decision to ship slower so he can save a few cents. He made it clear that it wil arrive same time just cheaper for both parties, but today March 16, still have not got my item or my refund.

So if u ever want any mosura products, dont get it on mosura.ca

Take it from me and my experience with them, not a great site, but products are good.


----------



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

So my product finally came after being a week late. Guess what.... it expires in a month. So not only did it come late and mailed wrong, he also expects me to use it all within a month's time for the whole product. Never again. Please note they also have other websites so dont buy anything from these following either;

shrimp-tank.com.

shrimptank.ca

and

mosura.ca

DO NOT BUY THINGS FROM THEM!!!!


----------



## Babyjae (Feb 13, 2015)

So it continues....

So I just spoke to the owner of mosura.ca who also owns shrimp-tank.com and shrimptank.ca and guess what he said to me?

He told me that his products are stored in a fridge so even if its expired its okay to use and its perfectly safe. He kept insisting that even though it's expired or going to be expired within a month, its perfectly fine to use. So I asked him if he would eat any food that's expired say ten years but kept in a fridge... would you still eat it? He said yes he would..... 

This mosura.ca and shrimp-tank.com and shrimptank.ca is completely irresponsible and completely unaccountable and illegitimate business. He kept trying to shove off his responsibilities and that everything is fine. Take it from me guys, never ever buy anything from mosura.ca or shrimp-tank.com and shrimptank.ca as they are completely irresponsible and unaccountable and will bring you nothing but frustration. Especially his tone of voice, which was the I don't care at all. 

He also said that this is how business work, even if its faulty or expired, as long as you bought it and you have it and he have the money, its fine.

The resolution now is I have to pay for additional shipping to ship it back to him, and once he received his expired product, which he most likely will sell again. Then at that point will he refund, which he argued over and over again that it will exclude the shipping charge that I paid for as he didn't make profit out of. 

Never again guys take it from me!!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*The answer from the owner*

Hi All,

I see there is quite a story in this thread and now I have to respond.

So, let's see how does it look from my side.

Babyjae have bough several Mosura products from me. I have realized that the products can be shipped using regular mailer that would give the same arrival time than the shipping he paid and would save Babyjae 9.xx dollars (it's not $3.50 as he wrote). Babyjae agreed for that and the products have been shipped on the same day.
The products haven't come that fast as my customer expected that resulted in a serious of emails.

During long late evening phone conversation I have learn a lot about myself. And I have to say that I do not admire abusive language especially used in excessive manner.

Regarding expiration date. Make sure that we all understand that Babyjae have NOT got any expired products, but the products that will expire in 1 and 2 month.
As a result I'm accepting a return with full refund and even paying shipping cost from my own pocket.

Now, I'm going to examine my inventory and put all products with upcoming expiration date on sale with a significant discount.
Note that 18 mount of expiration period is applicable for products stored in a room temperature. When products are stored in a refrigerator, they can be used significantly longer.

Babyjae, I apologize for this unsuccessful order. Hopefully you will get what you need for your shrimps very soon.

Thanks, Igor


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

If you dont like abusive languages than perhaps you should take some accountability and not say that you would indeed eat things that are long expired. Also the tone of voice and mannerism would of gone a long way to avoid any abusive language as it came after you turned the conversation into a big joke. Being a business, it's only professional if you are to take some sort of accountability instead of telling the customer to open the packet and use it just so they can't return it. What you said in quote;

You: "Okay this is what you gonna do, just open the packet and feed it to your shrimps."

Me: " But if I open it then you won't refund or exchange it."

You: " That is correct!"

So when I first called you, I asked for exchange of non expired products, and you said it's okay to be expired and for me to just open and use it so I can't refund or exchange it. Does that sound like a legitmate business to anyone? Anyone?

Yes I just saw the refund for the shipping discharge which you are correct, $9 something, but the cost of damage by using your expired products would of cost hundreds as I got 10 bkk and 5 blue pandas in the tank.

Next time instead of just joking around about everything and not take any accountability or responsibility, perhaps you should have some integrity and just exchange the product that I asked for in the first place.


----------



## FJoftheH (Apr 16, 2013)

Just so there's no confusion, Babyjae is my wife and I'm not about to let my wife use expired products. I own the freshwater fish tanks while she owns the shrimps.

Please see my pics =)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=148634


----------

